# Coffee & Chickens first ever kidding!



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Cocoa became a mama today 3/7/21 to triplets. 2 little doelings and a buckling. More pics to come tomorrow!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Congratulations! They’re so cute! She must be a proud mama.:inlove:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful picture of the happy family! :inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone! We're pretty excited around here. These are the first goat babies we've ever had born on our little homestead. The white little gal weighed in at 3.98lbs, the brown lil lady was 3.68lbs, and the little boy was a whopping 5.98lbs. He's a big guy compared to his sisters.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to cute.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, congratulations they’re adorable! Y’all did great!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute!!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## KittyAnn (Mar 1, 2021)

Love to see it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations...an adorable cuddle puddle there!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! Thanks for uplifting video!! Little cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

This is the link to the 2021 kidding tally, if you haven't added your kids yet.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/page-10#post-2511069


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very cute wee ones! Congrats!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

AAWWWW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

